# Stupid question



## chalkdust (Feb 18, 2009)

If I want to cook west central south or east african, chinese, west Indian or south american, or for that matter Austrian Czechoslovakian Republic of Georgia Middle Eastern bohemian or Nordic stuff profesionally, do I need to go to cooking school?


----------



## Vjan (Jan 18, 2018)

Do you mean you want to go there for cooking? Or cook foods from those locations? 
From my experience, going to school is mainly focused on French cooking (but that depends where you are taking the courses).


----------



## chalkdust (Feb 18, 2009)

Just cooking. Not saying emigrating isn't worth it. Thanks I thought some program somewhere in the state's might care about authentic food from elsewhere. I was raised on the joy of cooking and Julia child's French cooking and the frugal gourmet. Etc. I was raised to eat my own Austrian Nordic and Czech bohemian special foods as well as gormeh sabzi, dim sum, and keshmesh polo. Made some contacts and did my own research. Maybe too much research


----------



## Vjan (Jan 18, 2018)

chalkdust said:


> Just cooking. Not saying emigrating isn't worth it. Thanks I thought some program somewhere in the state's might care about authentic food from elsewhere. I was raised on the joy of cooking and Julia child's French cooking and the frugal gourmet. Etc. I was raised to eat my own Austrian Nordic and Czech bohemian special foods as well as gormeh sabzi, dim sum, and keshmesh polo. Made some contacts and did my own research. Maybe too much research


Too much research is better than not doing any. At least in my opinion, looking at 3 articles or recipes gives you different perspectives than just 1.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

chalkdust said:


> If I want to cook west central south or east african, chinese, west Indian or south american, or for that matter Austrian Czechoslovakian Republic of Georgia Middle Eastern bohemian or Nordic stuff profesionally, do I need to go to cooking school?


No.

But, spending time in those cultures learning the various recipes, styles and techniques or, at the very least, being trained by a chef who knows these things is helpful.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Cookbooks are your best friend.

With proper basic cooking skills, you can adapt to any cuisines quite easily.


----------

